# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Тартуское Семейное Радио

## ZYOBRA-70

*Тартуское Семейное Радио*
_Прямой онлайн радио эфир_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
* Семейное радио* -  некомерческая христианская организация, основывающаяся на библейском учении и поддерживающая межконфессиональное сотрудничество.
   Частота вещания - на средних волнах 1035 Кгц; радиус вещания - до 2000 километров в тёмное время суток. В светлое время он состовляет до 500 километров. Причиной таких колебаний является специфика средних волн.
 На ультрокоротких волнах - 95.6 Fm вещаем в городе Нарве, У-Нарве, Силламяэ и их окресностях. И на средних, и на ультракоротких волнах вещание круглосуточное, 7 дней в неделю. Так же нас можно слушать и через интернет:20 kbps   95 kbps
   "Семейное радио" работает только благодаря  добровольным пожертвованиям. Наибольшая часть средств поступает от зарубежных партнёров, в частности от действующего в США фонда Evropean Christian Radio Projects. Оставшаяся часть - это добровольные пожертвования от церквей и слушателей из Эстонии, России, Украины и Белорусии. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Интересно, надо будет послушать. Как-то я проворонил эту тему.

----------

